# Sql



## prinzessin4444 (26. März 2009)

Hi!
1. Also ich möchte in allen Tabellen suchen und 
2. ich möchte herrausfinden wo und wie(Ids, Klartext) Produkte gespeichert wird.
Wie lautet dazu der Befehl ich finde nichts.
Ich benutze einen Microsoft SQL Server.
Gruß


----------

